# Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5



## GlaeschenMaggi (17. August 2018)

*Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Guten Tag,

seit einiger Zeit besitze ich eine GTX 1080ti, welche ich nachträglich mit einer GPU-Wasserkühlung aus dem Hause Alphacool versehen habe. Genauer gesagt handelt es sich um eine Alphacool GPX Pro mit einem 240mm Radiator. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass mein Gehäuse, das Fractal Design R5 hier Probleme macht. Der 240mm Radiator ist bei mir in der Gehäusefront montiert und wird von zwei Silent Wings 3 mit frischer Luft versorgt. Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die GPU Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung auf bis zu 70°C unter Last gestiegen ist. Da ein so hoher Wert nicht normal für eine wassergekühlte GPU ist, habe ich verschiedene Dinge getestet und bin am Ende zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass mein Gehäuse dieses Problem verursacht. Da das R5 vorne geschlossen ist und kühle Luft lediglich durch zwei etwa 2-3cm breite Schlitze zu den Lüftern an der Front gelangen kann, werden die Lüfter nicht ausreichend mit kühler Luft versorgt. Die beiden Silent Wings 3 drehen bei mir im Bereich von 800-1000 rpm, was locker ausreichen sollte, wenn das Gehäuse einen guten Airflow vorweisen könnte. Zum Test habe ich die Grafikkarte mal mit geöffneter Front-Türe betrieben und die Temperaturen waren sehr viel besser, jedoch war das Ergebnis immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend, da die Temperatur 56°C betrug und sicher noch auf 60°C gestiegen wäre. Grund dafür war diesmal der Staubfilter, welcher alleine schon einige Grad kostet. Entferne ich diesen zusätzlich bei geöffneter Türe, so bleiben meine Temperaturen bei ca. 50°C, also in einem guten Bereich.  Niemals hätte ich gedacht, dass an der Gehäusefront des R5 so wenig Luft eingesaugt wird. Leider kann ich den Radiator leider nirgendwo anders installieren. Vor dem Netzteil am Boden ist kein Platz mehr vorhanden, zumal man ja bei solchen AIOs sowieso den Radiator nicht unterhalb der Pumpe montieren sollte. Selbst am Deckel halte ich die Montage für kritisch, da zwischen meinem CPU-Luftkühler und dem Radiator samt Lüfter dann nur noch ein paar Millimeter Spielraum wären. Außerdem würde der Radiator ja dann schon vorgeheizte Luft abbekommen und erschwerend hinzu wissen wir ja nun, dass der Airflow im R5 einfach nicht so toll ist. Deshalb hab ich hier jetzt einfach mal die Frage, ob hier noch irgendjemand eine Idee hat wie der Radiator denn vernünftig belüftet werden kann im R5? Die ganze Zeit mit offener Türe und ohne Staubfilter möchte ich schließlich auch nicht spielen. Das ist wirklich ein Problem, da ich jetzt ungerne schon wieder ein neues Gehäuse kaufen würde.

Ich werde hier mal mein gesamtes Lüfter- und Kühl-Setup beschreiben, damit ihr euch das genauer vorstellen könnt: 
Vorne an der Front wie gesagt der 240mm Radiator gespeist von 2x Silent Wings 3 120mm (drücken Luft durch). Vorne am Gehäuseboden ist ein Pure Wing 2 120mm verbaut, der auf 5V läuft. Dann ganz hinten am Gehäusedeckel sitzt ein weiterer Pure Wing 2 120mm, der ebenfalls auf 5V läuft. Und hinten an der Rückseite des Gehäuses sitzt ein 140mm Silent Wing 3, der auf etwa 700-800 rpm läuft. Falls es wichtig sein sollte: Beim CPU-Luftkühler handelt es sich um einen Silentium Fortis 3.


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Problem könnte auch sein das Silent Wings nicht ganz optimal sind um einen Radiator aussreichend zu durchlüften. Liegt halt an der nicht gerade vorteilhaften Bauform. Vorallem der erzeugte statische Druck ist lächerlich. Gewiss sind die SW3 sehr gute Gehäuselüfter, aber bei Radiatoren sollte man Lüfter mit normalen Rahmenaufbau nehmen und auf einen hohen statischen Druck achten. Schliesslich muss die Luft durch die engen Lamellen des Radiators gepresst werden.
Hast du noch Lüfter mit normalen Rahmen um das mal zu testen.


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Was ich hier noch herum liegen habe sind zwei Fractal Dynamic GP-12 PWM, die waren damals bei einer AIO-Wasserkühlung mit dabei. Mit denen könnte ich das noch probieren. Die kann ich mal im Laufe des Tages einbauen, wenn du meinst, dass die das Problem lösen könnten. Übrigens danke für die rasche Antwort und dafür, dass ich dank dir meinen Imbusschlüssel wiedergefunden habe!


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...iet-Silent-Wings-auf-Radiatoren-Test-1150322/

Hier mal was zu Lesen. Es funktioniert, aber Bastelarbeit kann erforderlich sein.
Links und Rechts hinter der Tür, an den Seiten, sind doch grosse Belüftungsöffnungen am R5 oder nicht.

Und... Verlorenes Werkzeug wiederfinden, ist meine geheime Superkraft


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

So, ich habe nun mal die Fractal Lüfter auf den Radiator gebaut (push) und hinter den Radiator dann noch die Silent Wings 3 (pull), allerdings ist alles beim Alten geblieben. Sobald der Deckel vom Gehäuse vorne zu geht und der Staubfilter drauf ist, dann steigen die Temperaturen wieder ins Unendliche (bis 60°C hab ich zugeschaut, aber da war die Hoffnung bereits weg). Irgendwie war das Ergbnis nun sehr ernüchternd, nachdem ich den halben Tag nun mit dem Schrauben am PC verbracht habe und nun doch nichts bei herumgekommen ist. Ich befürchte, dass ich einfach ein offenes Gehäuse benötige, ansonsten habe ich hier wenig Hoffnung auf Besserung. Oder ich muss ein fettes Loch vorne in die Türe schneiden und den Staubfilter dann halt weglassen. Allerdings besteht diese Türe aus verschiedenen Materialien, was das ganze nicht gerade leicht machen würde.


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Grad mal geschaut... Die Fractal Lüfter haben noch weniger Druck als die Silent Wings. Das kann nichts werden.

Ich hab ja das Define C TG und kann mich über die Luftzufuhr von vorn nicht beschweren. Den Radi für die CPU hab ich oben drin. Die verbauten Lüfter schaffen einen statische Druck von 0,2 bis 4,2 H2O. Lüfter für Zuluft laufen bei grad mal 5 Volt (Sommer 7 Volt) und es reicht.


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (17. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Man sollte halt auch beachten, dass das Kärtchen mal locker 250-300W verbrauchen kann, da wird eine Menge Wärmeenergie freigesetzt. Ich glaube halt, dass das Fractal Design R5 einfach nicht genügend Airflow für so viel Abwärme bei mir liefern kann. Hätte ich eine 1070 oder 1080 sähe es eventuell anders aus, die verbrauchen ja einiges weniger, aber man sollte nicht unterschätzen, dass eine 1080ti leicht mal das doppelte einer 1070 verbrauchen kann. Bei dir handelt es sich ja lediglich um einen Radiator für deine CPU. Eine CPU kann man meiner Einschätzung nach jetzt nicht so gut mit einer GPU in Sachen Wasserkühlung vergleichen. Denn eine übertaktete CPU verbraucht doch einiges weniger als eine übertaktete GPU, zumindest in der Regel. Vor allem wird aber auch mehr Wärme direkt an den Radiator geleitet, da bei der GPU der Kühler ja direkt auf dem Chip aufsitzt und nicht nochmal wie bei der CPU ein Heatspreader dazwischen hängt. Ich denke einfach, dass man im R5 einfach keine 1080ti mit einem 240mm Radiator in der Front vernünftig kühlen kann. Selbst mit Lüftern, die mehr statischen Druck aufbauen, würde ich schätzungsweise vielleicht gerade einmal 2-3 Grad gewinnen und auch das Abdichten bringt nur ganz minimale Verbesserungen. Ich bin mir inzwischen einfach relativ sicher, dass durch die zwei Schlitze nicht genügend Luft kommt, um die Lüfter und somit den Radiator zu füttern. Denn die Kühlung ist ja eigentlich gut und funktioniert ja auch, wenn man die Türe vorne öffnet und den Staubfilter entfernt. Für mich ist das ein Indiz dafür, dass mein Airflow eigentlich gut sein müsste und auch der Luftdruck durch den Radiator ausreicht.


----------



## JonnyWho (18. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Bau nen 240er und nen 360er Radiator ein und gut ist. Damit könntest du sogar die CPU noch kühlen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Ein 240er Radi ist unabhängig vom Gehäuse einfach auch ein bisschen zu wenig um da bis zu 300 Watt die da so ne GraKa Abwärme liefert leise zu kühlen 

Probiere mal ob das Abdichten der Silent Wings was bringt, zur Not tuts da einfach etwas Klebeband. 

Und überhaupt, wenn die GPU unter Last auf 70°C geht... So what?


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (18. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

Nun habe ich mal ein wenig was im Gehäuse umgebaut, der Radiator sitzt nun oben an den ersten zwei Lüfterplätzen von der Front des Gehäuses aus gesehen. Ich wollte den Radiator nicht direkt über den Kühlblock der CPU bauen, da die Temperatur der CPU ansonsten den Radiator beeinflusst hätte. Vorne saugen nun zwei Pure Wings 2 120mm und am Boden ein Fractal GP-14 Luft ins Gehäuse. Am Heck des Gehäuses sitzt immer noch der Silent Wing 3 mit 140mm. Aber nun bleibt die Temperatur in einem guten Bereich. Habe Unigine Heaven eine halbe Stunde Laufen lassen und die Temperatur hatte sich bei etwa 53°C eingependelt.


----------



## pope82 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Grad mal geschaut... Die Fractal Lüfter haben noch weniger Druck als die Silent Wings. Das kann nichts werden.
> 
> Ich hab ja das Define C TG und kann mich über die Luftzufuhr von vorn nicht beschweren. Den Radi für die CPU hab ich oben drin. Die verbauten Lüfter schaffen einen statische Druck von 0,2 bis 4,2 H2O. Lüfter für Zuluft laufen bei grad mal 5 Volt (Sommer 7 Volt) und es reicht.



bitte dem threadersteller keine märchen von static pressure - lüftern erzählen. es gibt genug tests auf youtube und auch in schriftform, die belegen, dass der unterschied zu "airflow"-lüftern minimal ist. das kostet ihn nur geld und bringt ihm am ende vllt 2°C...
was am ende vom tag zählt ist nicht die form derlüfterblätter und nicht die dicke des radiators, sondern einfach nur die radiatorfläche. klar, wenn ich die wahl habe, kaufe ich static pressure für radiatoren. wenn ich allerdings schon silent wings rumliegen habe, sicher nicht. ist wie gesagt rausgeschmissenes geld.


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (19. August 2018)

*AW: Wassergekühlte 1080ti im Define R5*

@pope82 keine Sorge, ich kaufe mir nicht extra deswegen neue Lüfter, ich schwöre seit einiger Zeit auf Silent Wings und die Silent Wings 3 sind ja inzwischen auch besser optimiert für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren als ihre Vorgänger. Ich habe auch schon einige Videos gesehen, in denen erklärt wurde, dass der Unterschied nur minimal sei. Inzwischen habe ich das Problem ja auch gelöst und die Silent Wings 3 machen ihren Job einwandfrei auf dem Radiator. Vorne an der Front hat die Versorgung mit kühler Luft einfach nicht so geklappt, aber jetzt, wo der Radiator oben am Deckel ist, ist es besser geworden. Jetzt habe ich in letzter Zeit sowieso schon genügend Geld für den PC ausgegeben, sodass jetzt wieder Sparen angesagt ist. Die nächste Anschaffung wird voraussichtlich in einiger Zeit eine neue CPU und ein neues Mainboard. Jedoch werde ich da erst wechseln, wenn sich der Wechsel wirklich lohnt, bisher fahre ich mit meinem 7700k noch ganz gut.


----------

